# Our Farm! :o)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Beside Boer goats, we also have: 

3 Ridue Arcott milk sheep
5 AKC Labrador Retrievers
2 Australian Shepherd
1 Paint X mare
1 QH gelding 

Here are pictures of them! )


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Crossroads Farm! )*

A few more. )


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Crossroads Farm! )*

Your dogs & horses are beautiful! Your lab looks almost pure white...so pretty! So, you milk sheep?!? I always wondered how difficult they are to milk? Sheep milk...I'm thinking feta cheese...yum!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Crossroads Farm! )*

Very beautiful animals...... :thumb:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Crossroads Farm! )*

Thanks! My sister milks the sheep and makes soap with it. Neat huh? There is also extra for bottle babies...

Yes, Riley is almost pure white. ) He is an English lab and we really like the whiter colored ones.

You can see the sheep and all the animals at: Crossroadscountryranch.com


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Crossroads Farm! )*

Forgot to mention....sheep are VERY difficult to milk!! They have very, very small teats and udders.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Crossroads Farm! )*

Beautiful animals! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Crossroads Farm! )*

Great Pics !


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Crossroads Farm! )*

I LOVE the horses!!! I have a 2 horses (one is a yearling) and a pony and a draft horse. till the yearling gets older i'm just riding my 3 year old QH paint mare. I trained her


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Crossroads Farm! )*

Thanks!  :hug:

coltrule, 
I bought Gracie(Paint mare) green broke a year ago as my very first horse. Doesn't sound like the best idea does it! ) She had barely been ridden and was very jumpy. We use mostly Parelli Natural Horsemanship, and both our horses(and us!) have come a very long way! We are very blessed to have them.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Crossroads Farm! )*

It's a small world! :laugh: I've been to your website numerous times, admiring your milk sheep. LOL. I want some dairy sheep SO bad!

That's awesome that you use Parelli methods on your horses! I am a huge fan of Parelli!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Crossroads Farm! )*

Yes it tis! )

Sheep are fun. We'll be having lambs here in Jan/March.

We love Parelli too! )


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: Crossroads Farm! )*

I incorporate The 7 Games in nearly every horse I break.  Ground work is your friend! 

Do you breed dogs? I'm getting into Dobermans, as well as my goats and horses. I wish I could have sheep. :c my mom said no more animals lol.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Crossroads Farm! )*

Your animals and your place are VERY nice!! Your lab and the paint horse are breathtaking! I have a 12 year old labrador-named Bart :wink:

thanks for sharing! They are very nice to see.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Crossroads Farm! )*

Sorry for the late response! We had a busy week!

Riot My Love, )

Yes it is! Gracie(the paint) is my horse and she was a rescue animal. I got her a year ago and have been doing the 7 games for months with her and our other horse. She is pretty nervous and flighty, but has come an extremely long way!

Yes, we do breed our labs. ) Puppies are a lot of fun, but  ton of work!!

BBB,

Thanks! I love my horse Gracie too. She is beautiful. The Palomino is my sister's horse. We have snow here in WA, so I took a bunch of pictures of the horses in the snow. Maybe I'll post some later. The lab is our stud dog Riley. He is a year old. He is from champion lines and is just what you look for in a labrador(in my opinion!). )


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Crossroads Farm! )*



> Thanks!


 :thumbup: :hi5:


----------

